# W32.Welchia.B.Worm Nur eine Fehlermeldung?



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

In letzter Zeit bekomm ich manchmal die Meldung von Meinem Norton 2002: W32.Worm.B.Worm auf dem Computer gefunden.
Ich hab da mal den Viern Scann durch laufen lassen aber der hat nichts gefunden! Das hat mich schon verwundert. Also dacht ich mir, lädst du dir ein Fix/Patch für den Welchia Worm. runter, da du weißt wie er heißt. Gesagt getan. Danach Programm benutzt aber nichts entdeckt. Buff!
Und wenn das Programm nichts findet kann es auch nichts entfernen! Extra bei Symantec down geladen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Denn die Falschmeldung von Norton kommt ständig wieder. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## virenscanner (6 April 2004)

In welcher Datei in welchem Pfad wurde der Wurm gefunden?


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

Und zwar im Verzeichnis: C:Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\usw.

Ich hab auch schon den System32 Ordner gecheckt, aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

Symantec, schreibt über den Worm: "Wenn die Datei %Windir%\system32\drivers\svchost.exe vorhanden ist, ist dies ein Hinweis auf eine Mögliche Infektion.

Norton findet aber keine Infektion. Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## virenscanner (6 April 2004)

> Wenn die Datei %Windir%\system32\drivers\svchost.exe vorhanden ist...


*Ist* bei Dir diese Datei vorhanden?
Wenn ja, wie groß ist sie?

Edit: Und welches Betriebssystem "werkelt" bei Dir?


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

Ich habe jetzt nachgeschaut. Die Datei svchoct.exe ist vorhanden. Sie ist 11.2Kb groß.
Was nun?


----------



## virenscanner (6 April 2004)

Schick sie mal bitte an " [email protected] ". Dann seh' ich sie mir heut' Abend mal an.

Liegt sie wirklich im "drivers"-Verzeichnis?


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2004)

Ich hab dir jetzt die infizierte Datei svchost.exe gesendet. Sollte ich doch so machen oder? 

Ich hoffe du kreigst jetzt nich auch den Wurm.


Was neues: Hab dann die hochgeladene Datei svchost.exe mit web.de prüfen lassen iund Baff! Web. de hat es als wurm identifiziert. Ich bin ratlios.


----------



## virenscanner (6 April 2004)

Tja, es ist definitiv Nachi.B (Welchia.B).

a) Such' mal in der Registry, ob das Teil überhaupt gestartet wird...
b) Versuch' mal, die "svchost.exe" im ...drivers-Verzeichnis umzubenennen


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

Also ich habe jetzt den schritt b) ausgeführt, also die Datei umbennant. Ich hab sie einfach mal Wurm gennant!

Ach und wie kann ich den Schritt A) ausführn ? Ich mein das mit der Registry, kannst du mir das vieleicht näher erleutern!


----------



## virenscanner (8 April 2004)

Du gehst auf "Start".
Danach auf "Ausführen".
Dort gibst Du "regedit.exe" ein und drückst "Return" oder klickst "OK" an.
Wenn der "Registrierungseditor "oben" ist, gehst Du auf "Bearbeiten".
Danach auf "Suchen".
Dort gibst Du "svchost.exe" ein. Danach "Return" drücken oder "Weitersuchen" anklicken.

Wenn etwas gefunden wird, aufschreiben, wo es gefunden wurde (links) und was genau gefunden wurde (rechts).
Danach jeweils mit "F3" weitersuchen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2004)

Ich habs gemacht! Aber da müsst ich so viel aufschreiben, das wäre wahnsinn.
""Überall"" war der. Was kann ich nun tuen?

Bringt es was wenn ich Windows XP neu instaliere?
Oder hast du sonst noch eine Idee?
Ich hör mir alles an.


----------



## virenscanner (9 April 2004)

Solange Du nicht hier angeben kannst, *wo* das "Teil" so "herumhängt", wird Dir auch niemand weiter helfen können...


----------



## virenscanner (9 April 2004)

Verweist denn irgendeine "Fundstelle" in der Registry auf das "drivers"-Verzeichnis? Nur solche "Fundstellen" sind hier interessant.

Suche ausserdem bitte mal in der Registry nach "WksPatch"


----------

